# Question is : Does anyone like WorldMark?



## Snorkey (Jun 14, 2011)

Worldmark seems to be doing worse than before.
They got a huge law suit and if they lose, I think there will be special assessment fee we will be paying addition to our Maintenance fees.

I would be selling the membership if I was owner of Worldmark.  
I think I am jumping on the bandwagon since I asked if I can sell mine to well known worldmark sales person and he told me they have been receiving request to sell more than ever before.  I hope mine sells first.


----------



## drguy (Jun 15, 2011)

WorldMark is great for us.  The flexibility and ability to rent credits works well for us, though we do live in the Western US.


----------



## LLW (Jun 15, 2011)

Snorkey said:


> Worldmark seems to be doing worse than before.
> They got a huge law suit and if they lose, I think there will be special assessment fee we will be paying addition to our Maintenance fees.
> 
> I would be selling the membership if I was owner of Worldmark.
> I think I am jumping on the bandwagon since I asked if I can sell mine to well known worldmark sales person and he told me they have been receiving request to sell more than ever before.  I hope mine sells first.



There is a Settlement proposal out. It is good for Wyndham, and good for the plaintiffs' attorneys, but is not good for the plaintiffs nor other owners. If you want, you can read up more on it here:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=86

Wyndham is the biggest single WM account holder. You can bet that they won't assess a SA on themselves. The Settlement Proposal will reduce what they pay.

Worldmark is one of the best things that have happened to my family - has been, and still is. People might be selling because of their job or economic situation, not because they know much about what is happening at Worldmark. If you price yours right, you will sell. Many timeshares are not selling with asking prices of even $1. Not WM. It has its value.


----------



## ondeadlin (Jun 15, 2011)

No complaints about Worldmark from me. Greater trader in II, which is what I bought it for.


----------



## dddone (Jun 15, 2011)

We LOVE WorldMark  

- We bought resale, I feel that our ownership gives us great value on our vacations.  We have been able to rent credits from other owners when we need them.  I have recommended WorldMark to my family and friends - resale, of course.


----------



## Judy (Jun 15, 2011)

*Question is : Does anyone like WorldMark?*
I do. But I liked it much better before Wyndham took over the management.


----------



## jdunn1 (Jun 15, 2011)

I think the original poster doesn't understand how good they have it with WM.  I just bought WM last fall and I love it.  I bought 6k points, then a few months later sold 1k of my points permanently to deduce my dues down to less than $400 a year.  Whenever I need more points I can rent as many as I want for the same cost as if I owned them.  Try doing that with any other timeshare, especially Disney.  And I should add I was able to sell my 1k points in less than a day for $400 plus the $150 transfer fee.  I had emails for interested parties for months from people wanting to buy the points I sold.  I know for a fact I can sell my WM points at any time for the same price I paid for them and the points will sell in less than a weeks time.  When you sell/buy WM points there is no need for a closing company or closing company fees and I feel WM is just the easiest timeshare to buy and/or sell.


In terms of ownership, I bought my points purely as a trader.  I live in Ohio and there are no WM resorts worth while anywhere near me.  WM is top dog in RCI and I guess WM is one of the best traders to own in II.  I can testify to WM pulling great things in RCI but I have so far been very disapointed with WM in II, but I know I am in the minority on this.

I also love that I can pull anything in II 60 day or less out for only 4k WM points verses the 8/9/10/12 it would normally cost and the same deal applies in RCI for things 45 day or out.

Although there are plenty of cheaper timeshares to own in terms of dues, it's kind of nice to know that just about any 2 bedroom you want in II or RCI will cost $600 in dues plus trade fees.  This is not a good deal for off-season weeks or overbuilt areas but for exchanging into the high value timeahares, I think you would be hard pressed to find a better deal.

There are things I do not like about WM like how we have to call RCI for trades and pay the higher exchange fee which is now $200 (ouch).  I also do not like that other timeshare owners get discounts for off-season Disney weeks but for WM owners Disney is red all the time.  WM just raised the transfer fee from $150 to $300.  I also HATE that you need a housekeeping token for each reservation.  Other than Wyndham, no other timeshare company does this.  I don't like how Wyndham owners has access to our WM timeshares (limited access) but only WM owners who have owned since sometime in the early 2000's or who bought retail have access to Wyndham properties and even then, you are only talking one or two units at most resorts.  My other dislike is that there is no east coast WM resorts other than Daytona Beach.  Why can't there be a resort in Myrtle Beach?  Lastly, I'm not so impressed with some of the WM resorts.

Even with all my dislikes, WM is just so easy to own and it trades better than anything in RCI and trades as well as Marriott and Hyatt in II and the costs to own are more than reasonable.

Just my thoughts.  I would like to know more about the lawsuit.  What did WM do wrong and realistically, what are the implecations for owners?


----------



## LLW (Jun 15, 2011)

jdunn1 said:


> .... it's kind of nice to know that just about any 2 bedroom you want in II or RCI will cost $600 in dues plus trade fees.  This is not a good deal for off-season weeks



Jim, just wanted to make sure that you know that off-season weeks take fewer credits, per the Exchange Grid:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10111


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 15, 2011)

*Love it!*



Snorkey said:


> Worldmark seems to be doing worse than before.
> They got a huge law suit and if they lose, I think there will be special assessment fee we will be paying addition to our Maintenance fees.
> 
> I would be selling the membership if I was owner of Worldmark.
> I think I am jumping on the bandwagon since I asked if I can sell mine to well known worldmark sales person and he told me they have been receiving request to sell more than ever before.  I hope mine sells first.



Bought resale and have traveled to Fiji (10 nights); Victoria, BC; Vancouver, BC; Seattle, WA; Depoe Bay, OR; Utah; Monterey Bay, CA.  All this for less than $700 in annual maintenance fees.


----------



## cotraveller (Jun 15, 2011)

jdunn1 said:


> There are things I do not like about WM like how we have to call RCI for trades and pay the higher exchange fee which is now $200 (ouch).



You can access RCI online through your WorldMark account to search for and make exchanges.  I believe the exchange fee is $179 if you do it that way. You can't set up a search online though, you do have to call for that.

You can do Extra Vacations and Last Call online also but you have to go through the RCI web site for those.


----------



## GregT (Jun 15, 2011)

I am also a very happy Worldmark owner -- using it for personal use (Kihei, Big Bear, Tahoe and --now -- St. Thomas) as well as for trading (lots of II trades and a few RCI trades).  It is incredibly flexible and it has good, reliable properties.

If I could only keep 2 of my timeshares (and I'm also buying a Starwood now), I would keep Marriott and Worldmark.

Best,

Greg


----------



## jdunn1 (Jun 16, 2011)

LLW and Cotraveller, thanks for the extra info about WM.  For some reason, DVC weeks are discounted for Wyndham owners during shoulder seasons like September and January and a couple other times.  Outside of flex, WM owners do not get a discount since DVC is red all the time.  Same thing with Hilton Grand Vacation Club weeks.  Many of those weeks are dirt cheap for RCI members using TPU to trade in.  For WM owners, we pay the same price regardless if it is a New Years week, 4th of July week or say a January or February week.  No big complaints from me, but I was just pointing it out as one of the things I do not like.

So far I love WM.  I wasn't able to pull a summer beach week in Hilton Head or Myrtle Beach for this summer (putting my request in 6 months ahead of time), which is contrary to how well everyone else says WM trades in II, but I did get several matches in RCI for the same thing.  I'm hopeful that WM trades better for me in II for the future, though.


----------



## GregT (Jun 16, 2011)

jdunn1 said:


> LLW and Cotraveller, thanks for the extra info about WM.  For some reason, DVC weeks are discounted for Wyndham owners during shoulder seasons like September and January and a couple other times.  Outside of flex, WM owners do not get a discount since DVC is red all the time.  Same thing with Hilton Grand Vacation Club weeks.  Many of those weeks are dirt cheap for RCI members using TPU to trade in.  For WM owners, we pay the same price regardless if it is a New Years week, 4th of July week or say a January or February week.  No big complaints from me, but I was just pointing it out as one of the things I do not like.
> 
> So far I love WM.  I wasn't able to pull a summer beach week in Hilton Head or Myrtle Beach for this summer (putting my request in 6 months ahead of time), which is contrary to how well everyone else says WM trades in II, but I did get several matches in RCI for the same thing.  I'm hopeful that WM trades better for me in II for the future, though.



If you were trying for a Marriott, its very tough to get thru the 24 day Marriott preference period.  I've had success getting Studio units, but very rarely one of the larger units, except in Flex.

Best,

Greg


----------



## cotraveller (Jun 16, 2011)

jdunn1 said:


> LLW and Cotraveller, thanks for the extra info about WM.  For some reason, DVC weeks are discounted for Wyndham owners during shoulder seasons like September and January and a couple other times.  Outside of flex, WM owners do not get a discount since DVC is red all the time.  Same thing with Hilton Grand Vacation Club weeks.  Many of those weeks are dirt cheap for RCI members using TPU to trade in.  For WM owners, we pay the same price regardless if it is a New Years week, 4th of July week or say a January or February week.  No big complaints from me, but I was just pointing it out as one of the things I do not like.



At the other end of the spectrum you can get high TPU units such as the Manhattan Club without paying a premium.  You give up some on the lower end trades, you gain some on the upper end ones.


----------



## LLW (Jun 16, 2011)

GregT said:


> If you were trying for a Marriott, its very tough to get thru the 24 day Marriott preference period.  I've had success getting Studio units, but very rarely one of the larger units, except in Flex.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



This is very true. Jim, there is a sticky on the WMO Vacation Exchange Info forum on maximizing WM trade power - I think that will help. With the new Marriott DC, the prime weeks will be harder to get as an exchange, even if you do have the Marriott preference, but especially if you don't have the Marriott preference. The only thing that is constant is changes.


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 16, 2011)

I also love my worldmark.  The availability to split a week over 3 locations for just an extra housekeeping fee is great.  Sometimes a week is almost too long in certain places.  

I also love how I can use it for one week that year to as many as I want just by renting more credits. I've used my worldmark in the 8 months I've owned it to book 4 vacations (one for a friend), some with worldmark and an exchange with II and I have a request in II and a waitlist for  another week with worldmark. What other company gives you that flexibility? The size of the unit you reserve is also easy to change.  Rent the size that best fits your needs for that vacation.  Smaller units cost less but sometimes you want to invite more people it is easy to either book a larger unit or even more than one unit.

Next summer I want to go to a specific resort with friends but I am also trying to get an exchange to NY.  WHo knows what week I will match NY.  In order to give me the best chance of getting NY I will put in all summer weeks and I will book 2 prime summer weeks where we want to travel and if an exchange comes up to NY I can cancel the week that I don't want.  No cost what so ever up to a month before.  Sometimes plans change and when they changed before it would cost me an exchange fee.  That turns into an expensive vacation.

I could continue.  The cheapest cost per week is not my only goal as a teacher I need holiday weeks so there are tons of tricks to book what you want with worldmark.  Some people love the thrill of getting the best resort with their worldmark unit.  I love being able to book 13 months in advance and then put the rest of the pieces together knowing my dates.  THis allows me to relax knowing my vacation is planned.

Joan


----------



## LLW (Jun 16, 2011)

We all love our WM. Even with Wyndham hanging over our head, it's still not enough to take that from love to lower levels.


----------



## Born2Travel (Jun 16, 2011)

Judy said:


> *Question is : Does anyone like WorldMark?*
> I do. But I liked it much better before Wyndham took over the management.



I agree - much better before Wyndham came into the picture


----------



## stang99_tls (Jun 17, 2011)

I love WorldMark! But I hate Wyndham Resort Development Corp!!!


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 18, 2011)

*Huh - St. Thomas???*



GregT said:


> I am also a very happy Worldmark owner -- using it for personal use (Kihei, Big Bear, Tahoe and --now -- St. Thomas) as well as for trading (lots of II trades and a few RCI trades).  It is incredibly flexible and it has good, reliable properties.
> 
> If I could only keep 2 of my timeshares (and I'm also buying a Starwood now), I would keep Marriott and Worldmark.
> 
> ...



Did I miss some news on WM -- resort in St. Thomas?  Or are you including Wyndham timeshares? Greg, please clarify for me -- TIA


----------



## LLW (Jun 18, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> Did I miss some news on WM -- resort in St. Thomas?  Or are you including Wyndham timeshares? Greg, please clarify for me -- TIA



The Elysian Beach Resort

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/wte/

is now bookable through WM as part of the WM/Wyndham exchange network.


----------



## GregT (Jun 19, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> Did I miss some news on WM -- resort in St. Thomas?  Or are you including Wyndham timeshares? Greg, please clarify for me -- TIA





LLW said:


> The Elysian Beach Resort
> 
> https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/wte/
> 
> is now bookable through WM as part of the WM/Wyndham exchange network.





Cathy,

LLW is correct -- I was referring to Elysian Beach Resort, which is a favorite property of mine (I bought Wyndham just to be able to access it).  Now it's been added to the list of Wyndham Vacation Resorts that (some  )  Worldmark owners can access.  I'm able to access it, which makes me very very happy.

If you've not visited it, it's worth considering for the list of spots to go to!

Best to all,

Greg


----------

